# How to explain the way I like my dogs cut!??



## picking.paisleys (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a quick question to any groomers. I like my dogs ears to be cut in the natural shape of their ear, kind of more triangle at the bottom rather than square. In addition to that, I like their ears to be "layered", so that not all of the fur ends at the same length, but so there is lots of texture in the ears. Do people ask for this ever or am I just being picky? My groomer seems to have a really hard time understanding what I want, so I was wondering how you would describe that cut? I usually end up getting home and re-cutting my dogs ears, and giving them some layers...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

What breed?

I would just do it the way you like, and then bring in a picture and see if that explains it.

From your description, it sounds a bit like the way I cut my dog's ears. I would say that the hair should be trimmed to the shape of the ear, and then blended with thinning shears.


----------



## picking.paisleys (Nov 1, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> What breed?
> 
> I would just do it the way you like, and then bring in a picture and see if that explains it.
> 
> From your description, it sounds a bit like the way I cut my dog's ears. I would say that the hair should be trimmed to the shape of the ear, and then blended with thinning shears.


I will try saying that and showing a picture! One is a Shih Tzu and the other is a Cocker Spaniel cross


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

picking.paisleys said:


> I will try saying that and showing a picture! One is a Shih Tzu and the other is a Cocker Spaniel cross


I also have a spaniel, and that's how I would describe what I do with his ears. A picture is definitely worth a thousand words though.


----------



## picking.paisleys (Nov 1, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I also have a spaniel, and that's how I would describe what I do with his ears. A picture is definitely worth a thousand words though.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Or tell them to do a 4F blade on the ears, then trim to the leather. That will give you layers, and the shape of the ear. If its too short, then you can tell them a step longer the next time. Photos do make a huge difference, as it can be very hard to understand exactly what an owner is trying to explain about their dog's haircut.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I know what you mean, not a fan of the square-all-the-same-length myself. When I used to take Pixie to the groomer, this was easy enough to communicate, as I just asked them to use the clippers and take it all down to the same length.

These days I do it myself.

I got quite a shock the first time I took her to the groomer and they shaved all of her except the ears, which were left square and all the same length, she looked ridiculous.


----------

